# Another Remington Recall



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Models from 2006 to 2014 are affected: http://thinkingafield.org/2014/04/remington-arms-announces-voluntary-recall-urges-model-700-model-seven-owners-take-immediate-action.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the report Glen.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I agree Short................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't compare the 700 to a Pinto ( the Pinto never exploded on it's own..LOL )but Remington as a whole has had a LOT of recalls in just the past few years. The 597 fiasco was enough to make me stay away. Not to mention all the ammo recalls.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My only Rem model 700 BDL in .22-250 is old enough (early 90s) to have escaped recalls (so far) and if it weren't so dang pretty, I'd use it more. Kind of like a show car that's fit for trailering and polishing. It's still fun to play with, though, and to take out a few varmints under controlled conditions. But, I'd never tote it on one of those Arizona rock excursions without a stock swap.

Never had any issues with its function, either.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Yeah we got rocks.....


----------



## swamppanther (Feb 26, 2010)

Wonder how many of those "goes off when I push safety forward" had to do with the trigger finger being on the trigger

when the safety was released?

Thumb goes forward - trigger finger goes back - all in one rocking motion.

Seems I remember long ago a JC Higgins .410 bolt action and rushing it a little when a snipe would flush in front.

After "going off" twice I thought it was the gun. Then realized it was me. Never misfired again.

Remington 700 30/06 ADL since 1966 and no problems.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe that there are issues, such as yours, where lack of basic safety is the issue. I also
believe that people try to lighten their trigger pull on their own causing issues of unsafety. But I also think there may be an issue with Remington's quality control.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i was talking with a guy at a veryy reputable gun shop just a couple weeks ago

and he said you couldnt give him a remington these days,stated that their QC was pure crap now a days

this i belive to be true and why i wont buy a remington either


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

There have been so many Remington recalls lately, with ammo, guns, and even their cleaning products that you couldn't give me one. Well you could, and then I'd sell it


----------

